# Rito Revenue 5m2 of pre



## donn.r.nelson (10 mo ago)

anybody have any Rito Revenue semen in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Nope
Why don't you contact LaGrande Ranch? And then your local veterinarian.
Are you located in South Dakota?


----------

